# ICS For Transformer Prime Today?!



## Mustang302LX

http://www.theverge....mer-prime-today

Looks like Prime owners might get a delicious treat today!


----------



## trotondo

Yup Asus confirmed 8 pm pacific time can't wait to get it

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## cpbergie

Should we expect a lot of apps to stop working?


----------



## GatorsUF

Honestly I have had my gnex for a while now and I can't name an app that doesn't work. I think I ran into a few that had bugs but they will run.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Enzymaticracer

GatorsUF said:


> Honestly I have had my gnex for a while now and I can't name an app that doesn't work. I think I ran into a few that had bugs but they will run.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I would suspect the same. Running ICS on my DroidX for the past few days and I think most of my issues were not inherently ICS issues.

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren

Check your primes for updates guys. Im downloadingit now...


----------



## wera750

Me to

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren

Eff yes!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Stetsonaw

My new one comes Friday, can't wait!


----------



## daveyhimself

You will lose root with this update. But it is worth it, till devs find a way to root.


----------



## wera750

I just updated to ics and I'm showing two more updates, anyone else?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Pithism

I used ota voodoo and it let me keep my superuser permissions. So does this mean I am unrooted or rooted????
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

I just edited build prop, so I'm still rooted 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Pithism

wera750 said:


> I just edited build prop, so I'm still rooted
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


so if i am still allowed to use rooted apps, and use new never opened rooted apps, i am stilled rooted, even though i used ota voodo or a root keeper app?


----------



## wera750

Pithism said:


> so if i am still allowed to use rooted apps, and use new never opened rooted apps, i am stilled rooted, even though i used ota voodo or a root keeper app?


 your using then aren't you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

anyone else showing two more firmware updates? Camera and System updates? This is after ICS of course.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nicentral

I'm assuming since other updates haven't messed with any configurations such as installed apps, sync settings, wallpapers and such that this one will keep everything that I already have. Am I correct with this assumption. (I'd try myself but my TP is at home).


----------



## Pithism

wera750 said:


> your using then aren't you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i just didn't know if it was a "fake" root and i would have to re root. like a temp root not a perm root.


----------



## dhonzik

wera750 said:


> I just updated to ics and I'm showing two more updates, anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I just had the camera update after ics


----------



## patis11

Looks like we all just got a new firmware update today. Everyone should check their "about tablet" for the new firmware update. It is firmware IML74K.US_epad-9.4.2.11-20120117. The gps software is also being updated to version 6.9.13.

I believe you need to unroot before the firmware/software can be installed.


----------

